# Attaba



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to go to Attaba today but can't see on the news if things have calmed down from last night.. Anyone know anything?

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Take good care of yourself, i guess and try not to go alone (but you already know that!)


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have to go to Attaba today but can't see on the news if things have calmed down from last night.. Anyone know anything?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


According to the news this morning it's calm and traffic as normal at Tahrir


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been and no problems what so ever although I did have to pay 10LE to the street pasha for parking lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been and no problems what so ever although I did have to pay 10LE to the street pasha for parking lol


Back to normal almost.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We drove cross town from Heliopolis to Maniel with the only issue being traffic and then back via the ring road.

Interesting drive following the line of the old aqueduct.


----------

